# AUX Audio Input Question



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a V8 Touareg with the Nav System / Audio II package. I noticed while going through the various setup menus, that the stereo will accept "Auxiliary" audio and video input (presumably for a DVD player or the like).
I would very much like to attach my iPod to the stereo system. Does anyone know where the Aux audio inputs are?
-Jason


----------



## GreatWideOpen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (jsewell)*








Thanks for that information. That just made my decision as to whether I should go for the Nav system. Any hint of Aux being available is indication that iPod integration will be pretty easy. One question though.... Belkin (www.belkin.com) sells an FM modulator that will allow you to pipe in iPod tunes via a radio channel. I heard that no matter how good it is, the sound quality will not be as good as having it physically connected by a wire. Is that true? Also, what is the resolution and max colors of the Nav screen, would it be worth hooking up a DVD player to it?


----------



## mvf4s (Feb 3, 2003)

fm modulators basically convert the aux input into a radio signal, therefore a loss is expected compared to hardwiring.
i have the same question about the screen.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (jsewell)*

Does it mean that I can hook-up DVD player for a movie on the NAV screen? I know, I know some will accuse me for potential danger on driving and watching. But I have a 10 year old boy, and he'll love the feature, if available. I believe that BMW X5 can do that.


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 10:54 AM 7-2-2003_


----------



## NJBob (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (escaflowne_song)*

If the T is anything like the Cayenne, then it is not possible yet, since they use the new MOST standard which is basically a new digital standard, and uses fiberoptic cables for interconnect and a software upgrade to the amplifier (which is the real brain) to recognize the cd changer/dvd player etc...


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (NJBob)*

If there's a video input Jason mentioned, it meant to be built for some reasons, IMO. I hope someone figure it out soon.
How about activation of TV-tunner?








Thanks!!


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (escaflowne_song)*

Backing-up camera would be my guess, I will add that to mine if possible.


----------



## hartmaw (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (NMoore)*

I have had this question for a while now. You have to a CDs or DVD to the Nav system to download certain maps. And if the Nav systems are called "DVD based navigation system" then cant it encript a DVD disk if you put it in there????
P.S. how do u add a picture to your replies????


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (hartmaw)*

ttt


----------



## zedeutschebanger (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (GreatWideOpen)*

I just got an iPod and the Belkin FM transmitter. When I used it in my C230k the signal was VERY weak. I had to hang the transmitter over the rearview to get good reception who wants that?


----------



## Hitman (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (zedeutschebanger)*

I would not suggest using an FM modulator to connect your Ipod. The sound quality will be pretty crummy, especially if you are in a larger city with many stations. If that is your only method of connecting, I would suggest you only use the ITrip modulator. It has the ability to broadcast over many more channels and gives you a better chance at getting the highest quality reception...
Go to RCAinputs.com they sell a connector that allows you to plug a AUX source into the spot where a CD Changer would go. Currently I don't know if they are making one for the new systems in the Touareg, but I bet they do soon.
I have one in my 2000 GTI GLX and it is great. 2500 songs in my car at once!


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (zedeutschebanger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedeutschebanger* »_I just got an iPod and the Belkin FM transmitter. When I used it in my C230k the signal was VERY weak.

You're not using the "included" batteries are you? I had the same problem at first, but some new batteries helped. Also, be sure there are no stations of the frequency you use for the transmitter. Even a faint station can cause tons of static. Ultimately, this is still a mediocre solution. some connection to the aux input would be best.


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

I spoke with someone at VW customer care today who indicated to me that the "aux" inputs are on the back of the stereo/nav system.
She didn't tell me whether or not they were standard RCA inputs or proprietary.
She also indicated that two special tools are required to remove the radio/nav system and that attempting to remove the radio without these tools would damage it.
Finally, she suggested that I purchase the PhatNoise mp3 player as it is the only one that VW officially supports.
So. Does anyone know how I can get my hands on the radio / nav system removal tool(s) ?
Thanks,
-Jason


----------



## bug in a rug (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (jsewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsewell* »_Does anyone know how I can get my hands on the radio / nav system removal tool(s) ?

I guess not, eh?








Apple has been running a commercial called Pods Unite where you get a free iPod when purchasing a new Beetle. Trouble is that it uses a cassette adapter! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
From what I gather, cars with the MOST system like the Touareg are still a ways off from realizing their potential for multiple audio-video inputs.


----------



## meatster (Mar 9, 2003)

They are not RCA jacks, they're a proprietary harness that needs to be purchased. I'm still working on finding out the part number exactly... My dealer's first response to everything (Monster Mats & Cargo Liner) is that they aren't out yet. I have to press them to go the extra step to actually start checking into things. 
As far as the tools to remove the Nav, my dealer has them but only has one set. He used them to see if the A/V inputs were RCA or proprietary. Of course when asked if I could order a set, his response was "we only got one set and I don't think I can get anymore at this time"... 
Meat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (meatster)*

Next time your dealer tells you parts aren't available, tell him to check eBay. Monster mats are being sold there. Thanks for the verification on the jacks though. At least someone was able to get an actual visual on them. Please post the p/n when you get it.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Here is a TV-tuner/DVD player for a Touareg with Navigation but without factory TV tuner. It appears to be PAL and NTSC compatible and code free. If it is plug and play as it appears to be, 539 Euros seems reasonable. Now someone has to try this thing out...
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s2...%3D29


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

Here is translation from Google of the text:
Particularly small DVD Player inclusive. Interface and set of cables for the connection to the S2 color navigation in the Touareg and T5 (16:9 Bldschirm). Not for vehicles with TV tV-Tuner ex factory been suitable the DVD/MP3-Player omits itself pushing in like a radio and uch means of enclosed mounting plates and will develop. Mobile 1-din DVD Player for DIN pit assembly suitably. High quality image replication and anti-squat mechanism. Simply to serve with IR remote maintenance and IR sensor. 
Data: 
-1din format 
digital display 
menu function 
on screen menu (OSD) 
On Srceen announcement of MP3 files and file 
Equalizer with additional sound Presets 
plays Dvd/cd/svcd/mp-3/cd-rw 
code Free 
Ntsc/pal of additional Audio+Video entrance e.g. for play console 
-12V supply voltage
Audio/Video of Chinch exits 
IR Ferbedienung 
-Multi fishes, view, audio, image 
anti shock system 
safety device for children 
4:3 and 16:9 rendition 
adjustable external IR sensor with cable more 
internally IR ensor at the front plate 
Versorgungskabel with radio noise filter 
Abschaltfunktion over ignition logic A/v y-cable 
Montagehalterungen in the scope of supply


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

It is interesting that the picture shows the NAV unit pulled out of the dashboard with the required tools.








Would have been nice if they also showed the actual part and mounting location. The kit seems to include everything (except the head removal tools are not mentioned if I am reading it right).


_Modified by spockcat at 4:06 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I'm very very very--------- interested in this mod!!!!!!!!
I hope someone can post a step-by-step guide in near future!!


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

The head unit removal tools are standard VW/Audi items. I'm not sure where a single-DIN sized TV/DVD unit would mount conveniently, but I would hope for the unit to come with full instructions. We need a guinea pig to order one of these and get the ball rolling...








Here's a (poor) picture of the unit:










_Modified by Jouko Haapanen at 11:36 AM 8-8-2003_


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Regarding head removal tools, they are the standard VW/Audi removal tools available anywhere...I bought mine at http://www.enfigmotorsports.co...04327. Christian has the best prices around. I still haven't gotten two minutes to go and pull out the Nav to see what the Aux inputs look like...but I don't trust dealers as far as I can throw them so I would look myself.
Roy.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Jouko Haapanen)*

The one will be called a 'Role Model', not a 'guinea pig.'


----------



## wojdak (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (Hitman)*

FYI - RCAinput.com not RCAinputs.com. helpful though, thanks.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2003)

"läßt sich wie ein Radio einschieben und uch mittel beiliegender Halterungen unter und aufbauen"
..seems to indicate that the NAV unit can not be reinstalled normally but they have to still develop some mounting bracket extensions. I think this is why it is shown the way it is.
James


----------



## mudman2 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (wojdak)*

do not buy until its confirmed that the changer connection is NOT a fiber optic cable. I think it is.


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (mudman2)*

The guide for the Nav/Radio unit indicates there is an on-screen menu to select AUX on/off for audio and video independently. It that's so, then I don't understand the need for a software switch and re-programming. My bet is the input is just a special plug combining these three connections (no digital) with pigtails to go to whatever you want to hook up. Hoping so, anyway, as I'm anxious to get XM installed and prefer the AUX audio inputs to FM modulation.


----------



## GreatWideOpen (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (gnosys)*

I am wondering if it is eventually possible to get the system to work off of a DVD based Nav system. Any tech heads think that that hack is possible?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (GreatWideOpen)*

In theory you might be able to send the video signal from a DVD navigation computer to the AV input of the current display. But what's the point? For all the trouble of having two units in the car, why not just buy an install a complete new DVD navigation system? 
If you haven't bought a Touareg yet, then don't buy one with Nav and install an aftermarket unit like someone claimed they were going to do (still waiting for report and pics!). Or wait until the Touareg has DVD nav in a couple of years. Or live with the current system. Have you tried it??
My complaints to NavTech about lack of road mapping in VT were answered. They are currently remapping and upgrading all the roads in the specific county I asked about in VT. Someone at VW customer care even went so far as to tell me that they are remapping all of VT. New map CDs are supposed to be available the 4th quarter 2003.


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (spockcat)*

does anyone know how much new map cd's will cost?????
is there an upgrade option if you already own an older set?????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (bmw-vw)*

A complete set costs $199. A single CD costs $129. I don't know about upgrade discounts. I doubt it unless you can ----- your way to one.


----------



## gery (Mar 18, 2003)

The connectors are proprietary, no RCA or similar, the unit shown in the picture is the partally removed NAV, the description of the DVD player says that it is DIN-1 size and can be mounted in any normal size car radio slot , but the treg does not have one available , so that means you need to mount it elsewhere, eg. in the back of the car , there is a remote control unit with the player , BUT : the NAV will darken the screen as soon as the car is in move , ( only video not audio ) to protect against driving and watching ... there is no workaround for this at this time , because it is controlled by the CAN bus.
The CD-Changer is NOT connected via fiber optic , its simple copper .... 
you can connect a i-pod or any portable audio unit to the AUX inputs , but you need to have the adapter from NAV to RCA , i don't know if you can order in US .
Gerold ( Switzerland)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (gery)*

Gerold,
Do you know of any other connectors for the AUX other than this one:







http://www.medienelektronik.de...=7077
I think there are a lot of Touareg owners who would like to be able to connect a second *audio* source to their Touareg but the price of this item is holding them back. This has both video and audio which drives the price up.


----------



## gery (Mar 18, 2003)

spockcat :
there is an audio only adapter : much cheaper !!!
try http://www.navisys.de
Gerold


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: AUX Audio Input Question (hartmaw)*

DVD nav systems are totally different readers, and not compatable with the current system, and highly superior (jaded...why yes!)


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (gery)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gery* »_spockcat :
there is an audio only adapter : much cheaper !!!
try http://www.navisys.de
Gerold 

But they don't ship outside of the EU. (ausserhalb EU nicht möglich)
-Jason


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jsewell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsewell* »_
But they don't ship outside of the EU. (ausserhalb EU nicht möglich)
-Jason

I've got an office in Germany but I can't find the part Gerold is mentioning.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Well I finally found the AUX adapter cable. They offer both audio/video and just audio. The just audio cable will cost about 38 Euros delivered to my office in Munich. The audio/video cable would be about 235 Euros. Here are the cables:
Audio/video 235 Euros + shipping/duty inland freight - can be used for DVD, reverse camera, game player








Just audio 38 Euros + shipping/duty inland freight - can be used for mp3 input (maybe XM input if your XM radio has RCA outputs)








As they will not ship outside the EU, I was wondering whether anyone else would like to join me in this? Besides the cost of the unit itself, you would be responsible for shipping costs to the USA, duty and inland freight to your door. The more people we cold include in this, the lower these costs will be.
If you are interested, click on my name to the left of this message and send me an email with which unit you would like to buy. Once I know how many people are interested, I will be better able to calculate the total cost.
A telephone-in cable is also offered for about 20 Euros. 










_Modified by spockcat at 9:11 PM 8-23-2003_


----------



## wojdak (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (gery)*

You can also try http://www.logjamelectronics.com I don't have nav but connected a blitzsave converter to CD changer input to hardwire an ipod. sounds excellent!
The Blitzsafe VW/AUX DMX V.3A Auxiliary Input Converter converts the CD Changer port of your OEM factory radio into an auxiliary input.
http://www.logjamelectronics.c....html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wojdak)*

I've seen this before. Why use the CD input and lose the use of your CD changer when there is an AUX input which can be used for audio/video or just audio input? Besides, if you have the connection to the AUX upfront, you can control an mp3 player or other device easier.


_Modified by spockcat at 11:24 PM 8-23-2003_


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

How easy is it to connect these cables (do you need to remove stuff in the dash)? and what are the options of the phone connection, does this means integration with the phone button on the steeringwheel?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbakker* »_How easy is it to connect these cables (do you need to remove stuff in the dash)? and what are the options of the phone connection, does this means integration with the phone button on the steeringwheel?

I really don't know what the cable would do besides I assume provide audio input to the radio. You should really ask the company that sells this product. I'm only offering to get it into the USA and then ship it to people. Not provide technical support.


----------



## eustts (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

IIRC, check audiworld for how to disable the "move" dimming for the video display.


----------



## jojotreg (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I went through the ordering process and it said they were going to ship to the us via DHL worldwide exp for a total of Euros 262 I got an order number and have to wire the money into an account provided. I work in the banking industry and I am trying verify the account b4 I pay them. I will keep you posted.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (jojotreg)*

Thanks jojotreg, keep us posted....I would love to order one next.
What's with these German on-line sites







Haven't they ever heard of credit cards?
Roy.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (royeus)*

Talking about adding some video/DVD features to the Touareg - I believe if we hang in for a bit and wait for the prices to drop, we will be able to get something for the Touareg.
Look what they have done to the Cayenne already...


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Well I finally found the AUX adapter cable. They offer both audio/video and just audio. The just audio cable will cost about 38 Euros delivered to my office in Munich. The audio/video cable would be about 235 Euros. Here are the cables:
Audio/video 235 Euros + shipping/duty inland freight - can be used for DVD, reverse camera, game player








Just audio 38 Euros + shipping/duty inland freight - can be used for mp3 input (maybe XM input if your XM radio has RCA outputs)








As they will not ship outside the EU, I was wondering whether anyone else would like to join me in this? Besides the cost of the unit itself, you would be responsible for shipping costs to the USA, duty and inland freight to your door. The more people we cold include in this, the lower these costs will be.
If you are interested, click on my name to the left of this message and send me an email with which unit you would like to buy. Once I know how many people are interested, I will be better able to calculate the total cost.
A telephone-in cable is also offered for about 20 Euros. 









_Modified by spockcat at 9:11 PM 8-23-2003_

Anybody used these cables already, are they any good, easy to install etc..?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

The video/audio unit is from Dietz and they have emailed me to tell me it will not work with US version cars. I guess this is a PAL vs. NTSC situation. I asked them if they will make an NTSC version and there was no reply.


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

How about the AUX and telephone cable will they work?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

I asked Dietz if they will work together but no word. I assume there is no problem using them individually. You are only talking about an analog audio signal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

I've got further news on the audio/video input cable from Dietz. They say that their unit is based on the PAL system. In order for them to make a unit based on the American/Canadian NTSC system, they would need to see a big enough market plus they need to have a US unit to test their cable. 
As for the audio and telephone cables they offer, they will work. Both can be used at the same time. Of course, your phone would have to have the proper output jack.
Audio cable:








Telephone cable:


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

If the only issue is NTSC to PAL conversion, solutions (albeit pricey) already exist for automotive applications.... http://www.converters.tv/produ....html
However, I just got off the phone with VW customer care (for the millionth time







) and they assured me that a AV converter cable for US application will be available FROM VW in early November. We'll see, so for now I'll hold off on the Dietz product.
Roy.


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

I ordered the AUX and telephone connection from http://www.nasisys.de, anybody had some experience with installing these???


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nbakker* »_I ordered the AUX and telephone connection from http://www.nasisys.de, anybody had some experience with installing these??? 

I assume you meant http://www.navisys.de ?
If so, were you able to convince them to ship to the US?
-J


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: (jsewell)*

I am (Dutch) living in the Netherlands, but will be immigrating to the States at the end of November. As we got screwed up priorities we descided to already buy a Touareg (thanks VWguild!)....so I have to AUX and telephone connection shipped to my home address!


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

Two days ago got a message from the company that they can't deliver the cable...no explanation why??? back to square one!!! Anybody got some idea, about an AUX cable??? In an earlier post somebody said something about hooking up the iPod to cd-changer and be able to remote control it via the steeringwheel??? that would be nice, but hate to loose my cd-changer....how about a switch either cd or iPod can that be done???


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

Deleted by the owner of this post.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:18 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

I think we have a possiblity!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it still uses the cd-changer, but you can add two additional AUX devices iPod and for instance a XM-radio....the device allows you to switch between them. I will keep looking for a AUX connection straight to the NAV as I think that is the nicest solution!!!
http://www.soundgate.com/produ...x.htm
The solution at http://www.nav-plus.com is very nice but a little over the top for me....people that don't own a iPod might like the 10-cd changer that supports MP3, but on the other hand for that price you can buy an 40Gb iPod and some accesories!!!
I will not be able to use it as I will be in Europe for two more months







, so please share your experiences with fitting an AUX connection.....




_Modified by nbakker at 10:53 AM 10-10-2003_


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

*bump* 
So, has anyone yet found a source (which will ship to the US) for a simple Nav->RCA input for AUX?
And what about the Nav head removal tools? Where can I buy a set of those?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (MegaZapFan)*

I will be bringing in a small quantity of audio adapter cables from Germany. I expect them within the next 2 weeks. EMAIL if you are interested. I will also publish a HOW TO guide when I sell them.
The removal tools can be purchased from crutchfield.com. Here is a link: http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi...avf=N 
You will need two pairs.


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (nbakker)*

*bump* 
So, has anyone yet found a source (which will ship to the US) for a simple Nav->RCA input for AUX?
And what about the Nav head removal tools? Where can I buy a set of those?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MegaZapFan)*

I suggest that you re-read Spockcat's post directly above you last one for your answer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (MegaZapFan)*

Check your email. I sent you the answer to all your questions.


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

That was weird, not sure how my post from the 26th appeared on the 27th too?!??!


----------



## mfriedman (Sep 27, 2003)

*I'm intersted in the Audio Cables*

Can you drop me a note, I am intersted in a set of the Aux Audio input cables.
BTW, do you know who manufacturers the NAV system? I want to call them directly and see about the video.
- Matt


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

Blaupunkt!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: I'm intersted in the Audio Cables (mfriedman)*

It is possible that as early as February 2004 there will be an NTSC compatible audio/video adapter available for the nav radio. You could then at least have video while stationary, until someone figures out how to display video while in motion.
PS: If you are going to contact Blaupunkt about the nav radio, ask them who is responsible to the software portion and if features such as street names can be added. 


_Modified by spockcat at 9:57 AM 10-29-2003_


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Mounting the wires/RCA's*

just wondering how you mount the cables so you can interface w/ them easily. Do you have a "tail" just hanging out of the dash or feet wells? or a plug type interface mounted in the dash somewhere? any ideas?
i am thinking it would be great to have Video/Audio input right on your dash. you could plug anything in... PS2... Digital Camera... Vid Cam... iPod...



_Modified by section8 at 4:23 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Mounting the wires/RCA's (section8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *section8* »_just wondering how you mount the cables so you can interface w/ them easily. Do you have a "tail" just hanging out of the dash or feet wells? or a plug type interface mounted in the dash somewhere? any ideas?
i am thinking it would be great to have Video/Audio input right on your dash. you could plug anything in... PS2... Digital Camera... Vid Cam... iPod...

I have several ideas for location of plug and MP3 player. 
1) glove box
2) center console box
3) plate mounted on dash
4) upper dash console (especially if you get the covered version)
5) hanging loose so you can pick it up and read the display
In addition to the adapter cable, you will then need to adapt from RCA plugs to 1/8" stereo phono plug (Radio Shack makes at least two of those). Plus you will probably want to supply the MP3 player with power, so you will need a second wire. I think ideal for usage would be #3, but I may go with #2 myself. Still waiting for those damn adapters to be shipped from Germany.


----------

